# Por que motivo TV sale el titulo heat run ?



## VALERIAMENDEZ1 (Oct 9, 2013)

buenaas tardes quisiera saber *POR-*q*UE* motivo sale hea run en mi televisor es el mod tv 29dp8 gracias por su atencion ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2013)

VALERIAMENDEZ1 dijo:


> buenaas tardes quisiera saber *POR-*q*UE* motivo sale *hea run* en mi televisor es el mod tv 29dp8 gracias por su atencion ...



¿ No será *Heat run* ?
¿ Marca del TV ?
¿ Modelo ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 9, 2013)

Seguramente alguien accidentalmente ,o no!!! probo tu tv con otro c/r y por esas cosas de la vida electronica,ingreso accidentalmente en parte del modo de servicio.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 9, 2013)

me inclinaria a pensar en la eeprom (24xxxx)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola Amigo, HEAT RUN, significa arranque en caliente o arranque al vuelo, esto se da cuando el Tv se apaga de la llave principal en lugar de hacerlo del boton on/off (St-by). Por lo tanto cuando el Tv es energizado se enciende automaticamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2013)

se arregla solo apagan-dolo del control remoto ,otras veces hay que quitarlo desde el menú de modo-service


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 18, 2013)

Muchas veces este problema no tiene otra solución mas que reemplazar la memoria EEPROM..

Saludos Colegas..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2013)

hay una tecla oculta en el control remoto que lo quita o lo pone al ''heat run'' ,lo que no me acuerdo era si en todos los philip o solo en algunos controles remotos de los philip,sera cuestión de desarmar el control remoto y verificar si esta la tecla,si esta debería estar en la ultima fila de abajo o la ante-ultima fila


----------

